# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > کامپوننت های سایر شرکت ها، و توسعه کامپوننت > سوال: فونت tbgraph1 ژس از نصب مشگل دارد؟

## farhad_bb

با سلام 
فونتي را كه براتون گذاشتم رو مي خواهم در برنامم استفاده كنم
اما پس از نصب مشگل دارد.
ميخواسنم خواهش كنم شما نيز انرا نصب كنيد و اگر مرا نيز راهنمايي كنيد ممنون ميشم

----------

